
TikTok Teens and K-Pop Stans Say They Sank Trump Rally - jordanpg
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/21/style/tiktok-trump-rally-tulsa.html
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Are K-Pop Stans the same as K-Pop Fans, but with the Stan connotation from the
Eminem song?[1]

This is the first I've ever heard the term, the author of the article doesn't
attempt to define it at all, and I'm wondering if it's a name that the fans
(stans) chose or was given to them because of their zeal... because that is
quite the negative connotation.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stan_(song)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stan_\(song\))

